# Age Of Conan Missing binkw32.dll



## TheTroop (May 22, 2008)

I have windows vista and when i try to play conan i get an error message stating that i am missing binkw32.dll. Please help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What's the exact error message?

binkw32.dll is related to the Bink video codec. It should have been installed by the game, although pirate copies often leave out this file. Are you using the retail game CD or a backup?

Try reinstalling, then reboot.


----------



## dragonesse (May 23, 2008)

i just bought conan too, and I'm having the same problems.


----------



## Feo (May 28, 2008)

I tied reinstalling and rebooting, moving the binkw32 file around... still doesn't work
the game works fine on XP
vista must be cursed or something 

oh and i bought the gave on the 25th installed it on my pc (vista) and on my brother's pc (XP), it works perfectly on his pc but not mine :sigh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Have you guys tried compatibility mode?


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

You could copy the binkw32.dll file from another game, it should work, even if it's an older or newer version. BTW, I've just looked it up, Age of Conan should work on Vista without compatibility mode.

From Wikipedia:


> System requirements [Recommended]
> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600 or equivalent
> CPU Speed: 2.4 GHz
> System Ram: 2 GB
> ...


----------



## JasterAoC (May 30, 2008)

I'm also having problems with this, I'm currently in the process of a complete reinstall. I also tried copying the dll from another game as was suggested and it followed up with another error that something was missing in the dll. I didn't copy it because at that point I had already become way too frustrated by it all. I'll post again once the half day long reinstall is finished... Here's hoping


----------



## JasterAoC (May 30, 2008)

Ok so I did some digging while I was installing and found something that may be useful.

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/ageo...how_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-43349141&pid=927504

"You probably took the Age of Conan .exe file from the install folder and placed it directly on your desktop. It seems Age of Conan hates putting icons on your desktop, atleast in my experience. Make a shortcut instead. The AOC.exe has to be in the game folder and has dependencies on the .dll files in there. Hence why you create a shortcut instead, linking you to the .exe file in the correct folder so it can execute correctly and voila, Age of Conan."

Sadly I've already uninstalled my AoC.... so now I have to wait to see if this solves the problem. Someone should REALLY resolve this issue imho


----------

